# XD(M) trigger



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

so i fondled a xd(m) at the last local gun show. All i can say is "daddy likes". I am all about using what feels good to you and ergonomically i haven't felt a gun so comfortable to my hand since i picked up my first Steyr when i was shopping for my first gun. I will probably be getting one when finances allow (summer at the soonest).

One thing i keep running across is very mixed reviews of the trigger (by mixed i mean "not bad" to "sucks", never "great"). I know all guns need a good break in before you can really feel what the trigger will be like for the rest of it's life, and i know there are variations from gun to gun even off the same production line.
But my questions is specifically for those who have broken the xdm's in and can also directly compare the trigger to others i am familiar with.
Once broke in, but kept stock how does the trigger compare (weight, crispness, travel, reset) vs Steyr M or S series, M&P, or Glock triggers?


----------

